# bmw antennae



## Leom (Mar 25, 2011)

does anybody know of an am/fm cb radio antennae for a k1200lt,or short antennae


----------



## tenrocky (Mar 9, 2011)

what i know is that my k1200lt has two antennas. 1 for the radio, 1 for the cb. with my machine, also came a short whip that i use on the cb.


----------

